

Ask HN: Try my new reverse crossword puzzle database - jonknee

My dad has gotten me into crossword puzzles lately and after seeing similar clues and answers across puzzles I got interested in the symmetry.<p>Long story short I put a ton of puzzles in a database and made a simple interface to browse them. See an answer and easily view all the clues that have pointed to it (and vice versa).<p>If there are any other crossword puzzle fans out there you may enjoy looking at things from this side. I have to say it has helped improve my speed.<p>http://crosswordtracker.com/
======
dgreensp
Nice!

